# Shipping artwork to Dubai



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We will be moving to Dubai next month and I am concerned about shipping some original pieces of our artwork due to the heat. I've heard that people have had candles melt in the ship cargo shipment, but I'm also thinking art must be crated and shipped all the time. Our moving company has said they can't guarantee the safe arrival of these items but this may be more of a CYA statement. Has anyone shipped original artwork at this time of year and did you have any problems?

Thank you for any insights you can offer.
K


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Send it separately by air?


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Garth Vader said:


> Send it separately by air?


We do also have an air cargo shipment. I do not know if that is any better temperature wise than the ship cargo.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We sent some oil paintings that arrived in May in 40c heat. They were fine. They weren't valuable so we were happy to take the risk. Just make sure they are packed correctly. Air will mean less time exposed to heat, but are more likely to get a bashing.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

lutzkk said:


> We do also have an air cargo shipment. I do not know if that is any better temperature wise than the ship cargo.


Cargo holds range from near freezing to about 20 degrees C, so during transit they'll be fine. Might get a bit warmer on the tarmac this end though


----------

